# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  ΠΕΛΛΕΤΟΜΗΧΑΝΗ

## γιωρυος

εχουμε καποιον εδω που παραγει δικο του πελλετ προτιματε Ν. Αττικης???

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Ρε παιδια, το εγραψα και σε άλλο ποστ,
  Προσοχη,

  ΜΗΝ ΒΑΖΕΤΕ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΟΜΠΕΣ ΠΕΛΛΕΤ ότι πελλετ βρειτε.

  Τα πελλετ από βουλγαρια περιεχουν ακομα και ρινισματα σιδηρου .
  Κατι ακομα σημαντικο είναι το ποσοστο υγρασιας που εχει το καυσιμο.

  Σε γενικες γραμμες, τα πελλετ από Τσεχια είναι τα καλλιτερα , από Ελλαδα είναι καλα και από βουλγαρια μακρια. 

  Οσο για τις μηχανες παραγωγης πελλετ, όλα καλα, απλα πρεπει η πρωτη υλη να είναι σωστη 
  Μην ξεχνατε, οι καυστηρες πελλετ εχουν ηλεκτρονικη διαχειριση  της οποιας η ρυθμιση καυσης εξαρταται απο το καυσιμο που βαζετε.

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Μπορεί!  :Rolleyes:  και με DIY μηχανή (αν δουλέψει).

----------


## taxideytis

http://www.theoharidis-sa.gr/items.php?id=252&cat=78


και άλλες πολλές...

----------


## PCMan

Αντε πες το πήραμε αυτό. Δεν θα χρειαστεί και κάποιο άλλο μηχάνημα για να γίνει στη μορφή που το δέχεται η πελλετομηχανή?
Εχω ξύλα για τζάκι. Εννοείται ότι θα σκιστούν σε μικρό μέγεθος.
Αυτό ας πουμε κάνει? Γιατι στην φωτογραφία βλέπω ότι τα βγάζει σε πολύ χοντρα κομμάτια...

----------


## taxideytis

αν φτιάχνεις δικό σου pellet, τότε κάνεις την μαζώχτρα και μαζευεις τα πάντα απο απορρίμματα ξύλου...ήτοι. Ξερά φύλλα, ξερά χορτάρια, πριονίδια, κλαδιά παο κλαδέματα, καμιά φορά χαρτί....τα ανακατευεις και έχεις καύσιμο. Και βέβαια αν βάλεις μέσα και τίποτε κλαδέματα απο αμπέλια η απορρίματα απο πυρηνόξυλο έχεις μαι καλή σχετικά απόδοση...

----------


## PCMan

Τι μηχανές χρειάζομαι? Αυτές τις 2 που είπαμε μέχρι τώρα ή και κάτι άλλο?
Αμα πάρω ξύλα άκοπα και τα κόψω εγώ και τα σκίσω και έχουν το πάχος σαν ενός κλαδιού που φαίνεται στο βίντεο τους , θα γίνει δουλειά ή πρέπει απαραίτητα να είναι κλαδιά?
Για οξιά μιλάω. 
Τι δέντρο είναι κατάλληλο?

----------


## γιωρυος

> Τι μηχανές χρειάζομαι? Αυτές τις 2 που είπαμε μέχρι τώρα ή και κάτι άλλο?
> Αμα πάρω ξύλα άκοπα και τα κόψω εγώ και τα σκίσω και έχουν το πάχος σαν ενός κλαδιού που φαίνεται στο βίντεο τους , θα γίνει δουλειά ή πρέπει απαραίτητα να είναι κλαδιά?
> Για οξιά μιλάω. 
> Τι δέντρο είναι κατάλληλο?





 αυτες τις 2 μονο νικο.πασ στα ξυλουργεια τησ  περιοχησ  και περνεισ τσαμπα 1 υλη και  χρειαζετε 1 μηχανη μονο

ΨΑΧΝΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΣΤΟ Ν. ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ που να εχει μηχανη να μας πει τη γνωμη του αν συμφερη να την παρουμε

----------


## taxideytis

http://www.phorum.gr/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=203816

----------


## -nikos-

τα ξυλα στα μερη μας εχουν 65 ευρο ο τονος ακοπα [τεμ των 1,20-1,50m και τα λιανιζεις με το αλυσοπριονο]και 130 ευρο κομενα [για σομπα] με μεση καταναλωση τον χρονο 6-7 τονους το καθε σπιτι.
αν ειχα πελετοσομπα θα αγωραζα τα πιο φθινα, με 1000ευρο τον χρονο παλι θα μου στιχηζε 
το 1\3 του κοστους του πετρελαιου θερμανσης.
θελω ναπω οτι αν προκιτε μονο για προσοπικη χρηση η κατασκευη πελετς 
μονο 
αν ειχα πολλα κτηματα και τα καθαριζα καθε χρονο θα αγωραζα η θα ευτιαχνα μοριοποιητη 
και πελετομηχανη.
αλλιως αν σκευτης την φασαρια να πηγενεις απο μαραγκο σε μαραγκο για να μαζευεις τα ροκανιδια συν τα λευτα που θα δωσεις για την τις μηχανες μαλλον δεν συμφερει.

μια αλλη πηγη φθυνης ενεργειας θερμανσης ειναι τα 
χρεισιμοποιημενα λαδια αυτοκινητων που μπορεις να τα αγωρασεις σε τιμη φθυνωτερη των 
εμφιαλωμενων νερων και βγαζουν μια ζεστη τα ατιμα !!!!
μονο που απαγωρευεται η καυση τους και αν σε καρφωσουν εχει βαρυ προστιμο.
με μια μικρη τροποποιηση ολες οι κλασικες σομπες πετραιλαιου το καινε με πολυ μεγαλη αποδοση σχεδον τριπλασια του πετρελαιου στο 1/20 της τιμης αυτου.

----------


## γιωρυος

χαχαχα εσεισ που εισαστε χωριατεσ ειστε οι καλυτεροι εμεισ δεν εχουμε 1 υλη ευκαιρη.

----------


## -nikos-

εχει και το χωριο τα καλα του,,,
αυτα να τα βλεπουν οσοι δεν μπορουν να ξεκολησουν απο 
το ''φαε ματια ψαρια'' της πολης.

----------


## antonis_p

> μια αλλη πηγη φθυνης ενεργειας θερμανσης ειναι τα 
> χρεισιμοποιημενα λαδια αυτοκινητων που μπορεις να τα αγωρασεις σε τιμη φθυνωτερη των 
> εμφιαλωμενων νερων και βγαζουν μια ζεστη τα ατιμα !!!!
> μονο που απαγωρευεται η καυση τους και αν σε καρφωσουν εχει βαρυ προστιμο.
> με μια μικρη τροποποιηση ολες οι κλασικες σομπες πετραιλαιου το καινε με πολυ μεγαλη αποδοση σχεδον τριπλασια του πετρελαιου στο 1/20 της τιμης αυτου.



Πέρα από το πρόστιμο υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που είναι σημαντικότερο.
Τα αποτελέσματα της καύσης τα αναπνέουν άνθρωποι,
μεταξύ των οποίων και δικοί μας.

Κατά τα άλλα υπάρχουν πολλά τζάμπα πράγματα που καίγονται.

----------


## dalai

και ομως , φιλος μου ειχε σομπα για καμενα λαδια ,γερμανικης κατασκευης ,με ISO 9001 !!  Εκανε πραγματικα τελεια καυση χωρις ιχνος καπνας.

----------


## klik

> και ομως , φιλος μου ειχε σομπα για καμενα λαδια ,γερμανικης κατασκευης ,με ISO 9001 !!  Εκανε πραγματικα τελεια καυση χωρις ιχνος καπνας.



 μαγειρικά λάδια όμως!

----------


## dalai

δεν ξερω γιατι ειχε ISO  αλλα αυτος εκαιγε λαδια αυτοκινητου.

----------


## γιωρυος

πελετομηχανη με 800 ε !!! αμα μενει κανεισ κοντα ασ ριξει καμια ματια να μασ  πει τι λεει το εργαλειο!!!
http://www.olx.gr/q/pellet/c-228

----------

